# Predator Control program registration



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Just for everyones information. Today is the first day to register for the new coyote bounty program. You have to have a registration number and compensation form to turn in coyotes for the $50 bounty. There is a short 10 question test, which is really easy, and then they give you a certificate of registration. 
Payments wont start until September 1st but you can get registered starting today.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm signed up. Bring on the dogs.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hu ... mation/762
Heres the link


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not that I have a snowball's chance in hell of actually seeing one to kill, but I went ahead and registered anyway. If I see one of those rascals, it would be nice to make a little money from killing it.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I missed a 50 dollar bill last night


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I just missed one yesterday morning!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I got registered, I was glad to see you dont have to keep the entire animal to get the $$$.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Done and done!!


----------

